# Seeking distributors for furniture made in VietNam



## HoangDung

We are an international supplier of high quality solid timber furniture at reasonable prices. We design and make the furniture to the specific requirements of our customers. Furniture can be supplied in either soft or hard wood. Our products include but are not restricted to : Bedroom suites, dining suites, entertainment and specialist furniture for export.

We are seeking partners, distributors, agents who are able to sell directly to the public therefore being able to supply furniture at the best possible prices to our custmomers.

Best regards,
H.Dung


----------



## HoangDung

Hello Paol,
We need to discuss a few things before we send the samples to you. 
Please contact me at infoacirclemaochungfurnituredotcome
Thank you
Best regards,
H.Dung


----------

